# highest clock/mem speeds



## vimalv617 (Mar 11, 2006)

what are the highest core clock people have reached with their 9200 cards.. i got up to 290..anythign beyond and it starts going haywire..would like to see what other peeps got


----------



## trog100 (Mar 11, 2006)

not really an overclockers card that one.. u might not get many examples..

trog


----------



## Xero7 (Jun 7, 2006)

Max Core got to 331.50 before the first error so I would thing ~300mhz would be ok

Not sure what to set the mem speed to, I dont know if there is some sort of ratio to follow or not.

So anyway, i set it to 275/220, seems stable enough so far (I dont want to get too carried away)


----------



## vimalv617 (Jun 7, 2006)

xero can you tell me how you overclocked it..i cant get my settings to stay..as soon as i run a game or something graphical..the settings g back to defualt


----------



## Xero7 (Jun 8, 2006)

Make a new profile (dont try and OC "default" ...just incase something messes up), set your speeds, click "set clock", save the new profile

it should set the clock now, might have to open atitool again and click "load" (i had to play around with it and massage it a little)

Now, you will have to open atitools and load your profile after each reboot (kind of a pain but if you think about it, its a good idea ...keeps us from screwing up our cards)

Hope this helps


----------



## Riker (Jun 20, 2006)

or you can remove the overclock lock under misc.


----------

